# England support groups??



## blushgirl (Jul 18, 2011)

Hey 
Does anyone know if there's any support groups or anything like that in England-preferably in the south? It just seems like most people on here are American so i feel kinda lonely :blank


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

Hey, I'm not really sure about on here but you may want to check out this site:
http://www.social-anxiety-community.org/db/
it's a UK based social anxiety forum, so theres people from all over the uk there


----------



## blushgirl (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks  do you know if its any good?


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

Yeah it's good, its kind of just like here only a little smaller, and more British :lol


----------

